# Hoyt Trykon Anniversary Bows???



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been searching around online as I am making a decision about what bow I am going to buy for the upcoming season. 

I have noticed that there are a lot of Hoyt Trykon Anniversary series bows available for sale online and I am wondering why?

Does anyone know something I don't?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Trykon is a great bow, Do not know why so many are for sale.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure either. My uncle shoots that bow and loves it. People have to have new I guess.


----------



## EastBound (Oct 5, 2004)

*Trykon*

I shoot a Trykon and love it. Can't wait for the season to begin.


----------

